# Water photoshoot in studio



## markderoophotography (Oct 25, 2009)

hi all

Here a result out of my last water photoshoot.













The technical aspect is quit a story, a story I can't explain very well in english.
BUT, there is some film-footage of the photoshoot.
The spoken language is Dutch and for the most of you not understandable, but still the movie gives more info then my words can explain. You will find it here:
click (downpage)


Greets,
Mark de Roo

www.markderoo.com


----------



## red1013 (Oct 25, 2009)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Buckster (Oct 25, 2009)

Well done!  Just terrific work!  Enjoyed the video too - nice set up!  :thumbup:


----------



## JayClark79 (Oct 25, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## Moonb007 (Oct 26, 2009)

I love the first image, great work.  FYI, this should be with the title NSFW (Not Safe For Work) due to the first image.


----------



## inTempus (Oct 26, 2009)

I ran into a similar issue when I did a shoot like this.  The water appears to be falling upwards and not down.  

Great shots though, I like the lighting.


----------



## Big (Oct 26, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## rufus5150 (Oct 26, 2009)

> I ran into a similar issue when I did a shoot like this.  The water appears to be falling upwards and not down.



Flash at the end rather than the beginning of the exposure?


----------



## gopal (Oct 27, 2009)

both are fine with new idea of water shoot in studio...great.


----------



## CW Jones (Oct 27, 2009)

I saw them on the Canon forum... but can't post in that section yet haha 

Looks great tho! I really like the waterfall effect


----------



## inTempus (Oct 27, 2009)

rufus5150 said:


> > I ran into a similar issue when I did a shoot like this.  The water appears to be falling upwards and not down.
> 
> 
> Flash at the end rather than the beginning of the exposure?


Yup, that's what I figured out.


----------



## rufus5150 (Oct 27, 2009)

Rear curtain sink. Ugh, this head cold has drained my memory.


----------



## inTempus (Oct 27, 2009)

rufus5150 said:


> Rear curtain sink. Ugh, this head cold has drained my memory.


I knew what ya meant... and I feel your pain.  My family has been leveled by a cold bug.  

Hope you feel better.


----------



## markderoophotography (Oct 28, 2009)

inTempus said:


> rufus5150 said:
> 
> 
> > > I ran into a similar issue when I did a shoot like this.  The water appears to be falling upwards and not down.
> ...


1ste or 2nd curtain doens't matter. It's *the flash witch creates this effect*. When the flash takes place at the beginning or the end of the exposure, it doensn't matter. While a drop is falling first the strobe is at its full power but after that is glows out, just like a light bulb. The drop gives a real time exposure of the flash time en how it flashes.


----------



## Pugs (Nov 22, 2009)

That first one is GORGEOUS!


----------



## |)\/8 (Nov 22, 2009)

Awesome work, fantastic lighting!


----------

